# 1971 GTO 4 SPD Decal placement question



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a fresh paintjob and would like to know if there is a template or measurments listed to exact location of the GTO fender decals. I am also seeing some 1971 GTO's with the right side trunk logo and some without. Should there be one on there? Any tips would be great. thanks


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Baknaz said:


> I have a fresh paintjob and would like to know if there is a template or measurments listed to exact location of the GTO fender decals. I am also seeing some 1971 GTO's with the right side trunk logo and some without. Should there be one on there? Any tips would be great. thanks


Hey Baknaz!
Yes, the 71 has a decal badge on the right side of the trunk lid as well as each front fender. Depending on the color of your car, there were three colors of decals, Black, Red, and White. They were used on different colors of cars.
You might look in the GTO Restoration guide and see if they have a measurments you need. If not, you may want to call Ames or Performance Years and ask them. They should be able to provide you with that info. When I installed the rear wing on my 70, Ames provided me a template to place it in the correct position. Those guys are very helpful.

Best of Luck. 
Remeber, we need to see pics! 

Russ


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I just bought a Judge Spoiler from Ames and didn't get a template. Did you have to go back and ask for it? I did find the measurements on their website, but that was on my own. They didn't even mention anything about it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> I just bought a Judge Spoiler from Ames and didn't get a template. Did you have to go back and ask for it? I did find the measurements on their website, but that was on my own. They didn't even mention anything about it.


Yes, I had to call them and they faxed it to me. I guess they don't include it by default cause if someone is putting a wing on, where there was an original wing, they wouldn't need it cause the hole would be there already. Don't know why, it's just a piece of paper.

Russ


----------

